# alternative not complementary



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Two systems that will no doubt revolutionise current understandings of the body and healing.www.neurolinkglobal.comwww.nziim.org.nz


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This is very interesting. I posted a commentary on a grape based suppliment that has completely eliminated my IBS symptoms. It, too, is highly absorbant and seems very similar in make-up to the one featured here. Are you treating IBS in yourself with these, and how successful have you been?After the recovery I have enjoyed, I would certainly like to see some work done with these types of products, to see what percentage of sufferers would find relief. I can't believe it is just me.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

The neurolink sort of reminds me of the ads forchiropractors. For years they claimed cures and no one would listen, now everyone realizes theywere correct. There definitely is a connection between the spinal nerves and various organs of the body. In fact, I went to a chiro for over a year and at that time had no gas problem whatsoever. I didn't check out the other site.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

oops yeah. Just looked at that site. The products link that references grape seed extract is not actually anything to do with the system. It is far more amazing than that.Admflo. THis system is far beyond chiropractics. Very interesting. It is definitely the starting point to check off first for any health problem. ie the linke between the brain and the specific organ, gland and muscle.


----------

